# Want to upgrade OpenSSL in FreeBSD 6.2 Release



## Juvy Green (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi guys,

I need you help, I do not know much about FreebsdFreeBSD.

We need to generate a certificate using SHA256 encryption but the problem is we have a very old release of FreebsdFreeBSD (6.2) and OpenSSL version which is 0.9.7e-p1 that only supports SHA1.

Is it possible to upgrade the OpenSSL only without upgrading the OS (6.2)?

Please advice me what to do.


----------



## gkontos (Jun 12, 2015)

You need to backup the application(s) that the system is running and reinstall a newer version of FreeBSD that is supported.

You need to find someone to do it for you if you don't have the necessary knowledge. There is NO other alternative. Your system should not be serving any data actually.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2015)

FreeBSD 6.2 has been end-of-life since May 2008 and is not supported any more. I strongly urge you to replace it with a recent, and supported, version like 9.3 or 10.1, especially if this system is connected to the internet.

Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469


----------



## Juvy Green (Jun 12, 2015)

SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 6.2 has been end-of-life since May 2008 and is not supported any more. I strongly urge you to replace it with a recent, and supported, version like 9.3 or 10.1, especially if this system is connected to the internet.
> 
> Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469




SirDice, Thank you so much. Is there any problem upgrading it from 6.2? Or we should do a fresh install?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 12, 2015)

Ideally, do a fresh install.

One could do source-based upgrades (make buildworld) to 7.x and then use freebsd-update to do binary upgrades from there, but your ports would all need to be reinstalled from scratch.  At that point, it would simply be easier to do a clean install and manually merge in your configuration files.


----------



## gkontos (Jun 12, 2015)

You can't go from 6.x to a recent supported version. It has been discussed here many times.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, you're going to have a bit of a problem with the old partitions. If I recall correctly the root partition is rather small, so you're going to have difficulties getting a recent version on it. It'll be better just to do a clean install.


----------

